# Wieso Plastik?



## sodelle (9. Mai 2010)

hallo 

da ja ich ja schon länger bei euch ein treuer ABOnennt bin,möchte ich mal was loswerden  

folgendes hin u. wieder obs beim lesen oder die video`s anschauen ist fiel mir das wort *plastik* auf . Die umgangssprache ist leider falsch *ich will net aufknüffig wirken * aber das heist Kunststoff und zwar alles was ihr ihn die hände nimmt . Ich habs leider auch ihm meinen beruf lernen müssen  

Ansonsten find ich eure HP,Zeitschrift,Video`s perfekt und sehr hilfsreich 

mfg. Sodelle


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik???*

Ist ja schön und gut aber was hat das mit Grafikkarten zu tun ?


----------



## sodelle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik???*

weils mehrmals erwähnt wurde ihn denne videos  und ihn der zeitschriften auch


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik???*

Und was hats nun mit Grafikkarten zu tun ? 
Übrigends ist Plastik ebenfalls vollkommen korrekt als bezeichnung für kunststoff.

Oder erklär mal ausführlich warum das nicht so sein soll.


----------



## sleek (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik???*

Ich will hier ja nicht den Deutsch-Lehrer raushängen lassen, aber die Bezeichnung "Plastik" ist in der deutschen Sprache dann legitim, wenn sie im Duden steht. "Plastik" steht nunmal drin und daher ist es völlig egal, wie man es nun nennt. "Kunststoff" ist dann nämlich auch nicht der korrekte Begriff, da es nur einen Überbegriff darstellt und man zwischen "Thermoplaste", "Duroplaste", "Elastomere" und "thermoplastischen Elastomeren" unterscheidet. Ich denke daher, dass eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung in Ordnung ist, solange wir uns nicht in einem wissenschaftlichen Forum für Kunststoffe befinden. Daher  zu deinem Beitrag.

PS: Ich finde deine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik um einiges dramatischer als umgangssprachliche Begriffe.


----------



## sodelle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik???*




sleek schrieb:


> Ich will hier ja nicht den Deutsch-Lehrer raushängen lassen, aber die Bezeichnung "Plastik" ist in der deutschen Sprache dann legitim, wenn sie im Duden steht. "Plastik" steht nunmal drin und daher ist es völlig egal, wie man es nun nennt. "Kunststoff" ist dann nämlich auch nicht der korrekte Begriff, da es nur einen Überbegriff darstellt und man zwischen "Thermoplaste", "Duroplaste", "Elastomere" und "thermoplastischen Elastomeren" unterscheidet. Ich denke daher, dass eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung in Ordnung ist, solange wir uns nicht in einem wissenschaftlichen Forum für Kunststoffe befinden. Daher  zu deinem Beitrag.
> 
> PS: Ich finde deine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik um einiges dramatischer als umgangssprachliche Begriffe.


 

ich wollte nur hilfreich sein und net blöd kommen 
dann sag mir bitte wie heisst der korrekte Begriff


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

Ist das nicht völlig Schnurz ob Plastik oder Kunststoff? 

Und wie kann man so kleinlich sein wegen diesem Wort gleich nen Thread zu eröffnen?!


----------



## sleek (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik???*



sodelle schrieb:


> ich wollte nur hilfreich sein und net blöd kommen
> dann sag mir bitte wie heisst der korrekte Begriff



Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich es als absolut unwichtig erachte, wenn im PC-Hardware-Bereich jemand "Plastik" statt "Kunststoff" sagt. In fachspezifischen Arbeitsumgebungen mag das anders sein, aber hier ist es nun mal nicht so wichtig.
Also: Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Vielleicht nimmt es sich ja einer der Redakteure zu Herzen. Aber falls nicht, dann sei nicht traurig.


----------



## sodelle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

nein traurig werd ich net !!! aber nun gut belassen wir das thema


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

Könntet ihr hier bitte den Ton runter fahren? Danke.

*@ sodelle*

Ich denke, Plastik ist genauso geläufig wie Stromverbrauch, wenngleich beides nicht wirklich korrekt ist. Dennoch ist es enorm verbreitet und jedermann kann sich darunter etwas vorstellen - daher nutzen wir es auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig Schnurz ob Plastik oder Kunststoff?


 
Nein, ist es nicht.
Kunststoff ist nun mal der korrekte Ausdruck. 
Plastik ist halt umgangsprachlich, ebenso wie Glühbirne, auch wenn das ebenso falsch ist. Es wird aber akzeptiert.
Genauso falsch ist es zu sagen "_das Fenster ist auf_" oder "_es macht Sinn_". 
Ein Fenster (oder Tür) kann nur offen oder geschlossen sein, aber nie auf oder zu.
Entweder ist es sinnvoll oder sinnlos, aber Sinn kann nichts "machen".

Genauso wie Marc sagt, dass Stromverbrauch umgangsprachlich genannt wird. Natürlich kann Energie nicht "verbraucht" werden, das weiß jeder, der schon mal Physik hatte, aber man sagt es halt.

Daher, egal ist es zwar nicht, aber man kann es akzeptieren (auch wenn ich mir als Kunststoff-Ingenieur wünsche, dass man nicht "Plastik" sagt ).


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

Doch, es ist schnurz, ob es "Plastik" oder "Kunststoff" genannt wird.
Wieso?
Weil es in diesem Fall völlig sinnfrei ist, sich über sowas zu echauffieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

Dann kritisiere ich mal die Bezeichnung "LED Bildschirm". 
Denn es ist immer noch ein LCD Bildschirm, der nur LEDs für die Beleuchtung benutzt.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

Was immer noch nichts dran ändert, dass es schnuppe ist, ob man "Platik" oder "Kunststoff" dazu sagt - PCGH ist kein versnobtes Puristenfachmagazin für angehende "Ich-will-schlauer-sein-als-die-anderen-"-Studenten, sondern ein von stinknormalen Leuten verfasstes Heft für alle die sich für Games und Hardware interessieren - unabhängig davon, ob die breite Masse nur was mit Plastik anfangen kann oder Leute mit Naturwissenschaftsstudium nur Kunststoff akzeptieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

*hust* ich bin nicht "stinknormal" *hust* 

Aber ja - wir könnten das Heft auch mit gestochener Sprache und Fachwörter vollstopfen. Damit dürfte aber nur den wenigsten geholfen sein.


----------



## sleek (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aber ja - wir könnten das Heft auch mit gestochener Sprache und Fachwörter vollstopfen. Damit dürfte aber nur den wenigsten geholfen sein.



Meine Rede.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> von stinknormalen Leuten verfasstes Heft für alle die sich für Games und Hardware interessieren



Also bitte, wir sind hier doch nicht bei so'ner langweiligen Zeitschrift (sollte ich Holz sagen? ) wie Chip oder PCWelt...
Hier geht's (zumindest im Forum) um Modding und OC und nicht um jeden Bericht, was das iPhone alles kann oder nicht...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Also bitte, wir sind hier doch nicht bei so'ner langweiligen Zeitschrift (sollte ich Holz sagen? ) wie Chip oder PCWelt...
> Hier geht's (zumindest im Forum) um Modding und OC und nicht um jeden Bericht, was das iPhone alles kann oder nicht...



Mann, es gibt echt Leute die unbedingt aus allem 'ne Haarspalterei machen müssen.


----------



## sodelle (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

also ich bin ja auch en normaler typ so wie ihr 
aber ich denke ,mit meinen ersten thema habe ich denn ersten bock geschossen.Und bin wahrscheins bei manchen LEUTEN schon untendurch 
ich werde mich was sowas betrifft nix mehr poooosten .


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieso Plastik?*

Bei der Grammatik wird das den einen oder anderen User sicher nicht traurig machen. Sorry, aber wenn ich dir einen Ratschlag geben darf - installiere dir mal ein Wörterbuch für den Browser^^


----------



## jobo (10. Mai 2010)

omg, ist doch egal, ob es nun Plastik oer Kunststoff heißt. Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt. Sucht doch mal die Fehler bei euch selbst. 
Ob jetzt jemand nicht den 100%-richtigen Ausdruck benutz aber jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Klar Plastik ist mehr umgangssprachlich, aber das ist doch keine Doktorarbeit oder so was...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

sodelle schrieb:


> also ich bin ja auch en normaler typ so wie ihr
> aber ich denke ,mit meinen ersten thema habe ich denn ersten bock geschossen.Und bin wahrscheins bei manchen LEUTEN schon untendurch
> ich werde mich was sowas betrifft nix mehr poooosten .


 
Nö, bist du nicht, ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen, dass die korrekte Ausdrucksweise wünschentswert wäre, aber offensichtlich würde man damit Leute abschrecken.
Ist wie ein Wissenschaftsbuch für Laien, je mehr Formeln darin auftauchen, desto weniger Laien lesen es. 



jobo schrieb:


> omg, ist doch egal, ob es nun Plastik oer Kunststoff heißt. Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt. Sucht doch mal die Fehler bei euch selbst.
> Ob jetzt jemand nicht den 100%-richtigen Ausdruck benutz aber jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Klar Plastik ist mehr umgangssprachlich, aber das ist doch keine Doktorarbeit oder so was...


 
Ich denke, dass das von den Amerikanern kommt, die ja immer "Plastic" sagen und das haben die Deutschen "eingedeutscht".


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Mai 2010)

Gegen die Verwendung von "Plastik" habe ich übrigens genausowenig wie gegen "Stromverbrauch" ... Umgangssprache halt. Einfach ein Begriff, der akzeptiert wird, auch wenn er nicht ganz den Tatsachen entspricht.

Schlimmer ist die Verwendung von z.B. HIV-Virus, LCD-Bildschirm, etc. für mich. Warum alles doppelt schreiben?
Gut, das schlimmste, was mir in letzter Zeit untergekommen ist, ist mit Abstand das "Glas-Atom", dicht gefolgt vom Schwefel-Atom (das beim Abbau schwefelhaltiger Verbindungen im Spargel, damit man ggf. die Sendung in der das vorkam erraten kann), welches beim urinieren verdampft, und dann noch das Gold-Molekül.
Da könnt ich kotzen, aber ned bei sowas läppischem wie Plastik...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Schlimm ist es auch in den Nachrichten, wenn sie von der Internationalen Raumstation ISS berichten... 
Was heißt wohl ISS....


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Mai 2010)

Tja. Damit man ja auch weiß, von welcher man spricht *g*

Was ich aber wirklich schockierend finde, wie viele Fehler  - und wenn man will - Lügen in sogenannten Wissenssendungen einem auffallen... Dagegen is Plastik "der" Fachbegriff für Polymere aller Art..


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2010)

International Space Station passt aber besser!


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Mai 2010)

Viel zu der Plastik-Geschichte hat auch der Werbeslogan der Bluna-Werke beigetragen zumindest im Osten. "Plaste und Elaste aus Schkopau"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich denke, Plastik ist genauso geläufig wie Stromverbrauch, wenngleich beides nicht wirklich korrekt ist.



Ich glaube, ich habe es schon mal geschrieben, aber ich wiederhol mich gern:
"Stromverbrauch" ist vollkommen richtig und das ewige drum herum geierre geht mir ein bißchen auf die Nerven. "Energieverbrauch" wäre falsch, weil Energie nur umgewandelt wird. Elektrizität ("Strom") geht dagegen tatsächlich verloren.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kritisiere ich mal die Bezeichnung "LED Bildschirm".
> Denn es ist immer noch ein LCD Bildschirm, der nur LEDs für die Beleuchtung benutzt.



Da schreibt PCGH aber zumindest in Volltexten immer "Bildschirm mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung" oder ähnliches (zumindest soweit ich das sehe). "LED-Bildschirm" wäre auch ein echter Fehler (nicht nur Umgangssprache), denn die gibt es ja tatsächlich.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schlimm ist es auch in den Nachrichten, wenn sie von der Internationalen Raumstation ISS berichten...
> Was heißt wohl ISS....


Oder HIV-Virus^^
(denn: HI-Virus = HIV)

Mfg, iceman


----------

